# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Nổ Driver HBS 86

## cnclaivung

các các có ai đã từng sài HBS86 laedshine , em chỉ đấu thử nguồn AC 50v 20A do Thành Luân cung cấp, đo áp thấy lên đúng 50vac, cắm vào nổ cháy con FET sau lưng, lũng luôn cái mạch, hết cứu, các bác có biết nguyên nhân gì hay do xui xẻo gặp phải cái driver rởm....hình anh em nó đây

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Nổ fet thì theo em biết có thể do ngắn mạch con ngõ ra cho motor. Hoặc có thể do driver bị trùng dẫn. Không biết bác đã cắm motor vào chưa.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

em chưa đấu tín hiệu gì cả, mới cấp nguồn thử

----------


## cnclaivung

trùng dẩn là sao bác,

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## cnclaivung

đặt biệt lạ là cái diver đó khi đấu A+A-B+B-  vào chưa cấp điện moter có hiện tượng nặng, đem domino đó cắm cái khác thì nhẹ. ???ngắn mạch ngỏ ra?

----------


## thuhanoi

> đặt biệt lạ là cái diver đó khi đấu A+A-B+B-  vào chưa cấp điện moter có hiện tượng nặng, đem domino đó cắm cái khác thì nhẹ. ???ngắn mạch ngỏ ra?


Hiện tượng này nếu xảy ra trước khi bị nổ - chứng tỏ nó đã bị chết công suất trước đó rồi

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Hiện tượng này nếu xảy ra trước khi bị nổ - chứng tỏ nó đã bị chết công suất trước đó rồi


Cái hiện tượng này em nghĩ là bình thường chứ ạ. Vì mấy cái driver step khác như mấy con tb6560 hay m542 hay 860 gì đó. Em cắm vào môtr vẫn có hiện tượng này ạ. Cắm điện vào mà nổ fet thì có thể một vài chỗ hàn trên fet chưa được kiểm tra kĩ gây ngắn mạch hoặc có gì đó dẫn điện rớt vào chân fet ạ.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## secondhand

> em chỉ đấu thử nguồn AC 50v 20A do Thành Luân cung cấp, đo áp thấy lên đúng 50vac, cắm vào nổ cháy con FET sau lưng, lũng luôn cái mạch, hết cứu,


Driver chạy DC mà bác đưa AC vào, ko cháy mới lạ á.

----------


## khangscc

> Driver chạy DC mà bác đưa AC vào, ko cháy mới lạ á.


Bác phán chắc chuẩn rồi, thấy trên board ko có cầu diode thì nổ fet chắc luôn. Nếu driver ac thì trên board ít nhất có cầu diode, driver xịn có thêm lọc nguồn các thứ. Chú ý là ac 50v sau khi lọc dc lên cỡ gần 60v dc nhé

----------


## cnclaivung

> Driver chạy DC mà bác đưa AC vào, ko cháy mới lạ á.


hic, HBS86 mà bác, 50-70vAC/24-100vDC, làm gì em bất cẩn vậy đâu, trên driver có ngỏ 50-70VAC mà

----------


## terminaterx300

> Driver chạy DC mà bác đưa AC vào, ko cháy mới lạ á.





> Bác phán chắc chuẩn rồi, thấy trên board ko có cầu diode thì nổ fet chắc luôn. Nếu driver ac thì trên board ít nhất có cầu diode, driver xịn có thêm lọc nguồn các thứ. Chú ý là ac 50v sau khi lọc dc lên cỡ gần 60v dc nhé


cái cầu diode là cục vuông vuông phía trên mấy con FET đó 2 ông, haiz  :Frown:

----------


## CKD

Cái con to to, chữ nhật là cầu diod đó các bác.
Mọi thứ luôn tiềm ẩn rủi ro cả.
Theo kinh nghiệm bản thân, đã dùng qua không biết bao nhiêu là con step driver, áp từ 24-220V, ac dc đủ cả. China hay G7 đều có, từ noname đến thương hiệu chơi tất. Tự tin mà nói là chưa xịt khói con nào theo kiểu ngẫu nhiên cả. Có cho về hưu vài con, nhưng không hề ngẫu nhiên.
- một con là để điện mà cứ gạt gạt mấy cái switch config. Bùn con stk.
- một con là do buồn ngủ, đấu lộn dây nguồn dc, cũng bùm luôn. Nhưng đánh giá chỉ chết nguồn nuôi.
- ngoài ra chết ỉu cũng vài con.. đưa vào sử dụng được vài tháng thì ngủ luôn.

Nên.. tự rút kết luận là.. không có vụ chết ngẫu nhiên. Mà phải có lý do. Và lý do đó là do ta tác động tới không kiểu này thì kiểu khác.

Còn lý do nổ thế này, tác nhân là gì thì chưa xác định. Nhưng có thể nổ do trùng dẫn. Tại sao? Có nhiều cách để giải thích...

Chém gió xíu chứ ứ biết gì đâu! Cái mạch nổ & cháy rồi thì cho nó vào sọt rác đi. Thay fet cũng là cách.. nhưng cái vết cháy đó nó sẽ kéo mớ fet cháy tiếp.

----------


## cnclaivung

em nó đây, ko lẽ em bị nhà cung cấp chơi ta

----------


## Mr.Printer

Bệnh con này chắc chắn là do ... Đen thôi, đỏ quên đi ^^

----------


## thuhanoi

> em nó đây, ko lẽ em bị nhà cung cấp chơi ta


Chơi chi ta  :Big Grin:

----------


## cnclaivung

> Cái hiện tượng này em nghĩ là bình thường chứ ạ. Vì mấy cái driver step khác như mấy con tb6560 hay m542 hay 860 gì đó. Em cắm vào môtr vẫn có hiện tượng này ạ. Cắm điện vào mà nổ fet thì có thể một vài chỗ hàn trên fet chưa được kiểm tra kĩ gây ngắn mạch hoặc có gì đó dẫn điện rớt vào chân fet ạ.


bac nói chuẩn....hôm nay tháo banh ra soi đèn kiểm tra, có 1 cọng day đồng hay chì rất nhỏ gác nhau 2 đường mạch ngay gần con Fet nổ, lấy vit cà thử thì đút ra, em cà cẩn thận cho sạch, chùi lau xăng, cắm moter thử thì nó đã nhẹ, nhưng thôi cho nó ngâm rượu, nó lũng rồi có thay cũng ko dám sài...

----------


## emptyhb

Hehe, tội là mua hàng của em không mua đây mà  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Bác mua hàng ở VN thì có bảo hành (mà Bác tự ý tháo thế kia thì hết rồi) còn tự ship ở tàu thì chấp nhận thôi.

Đồ điện tử bao giờ cũng có sác xuất hỏng, mua cái khác thay nhanh chạy 1 ngày là đủ mua driver có gì đâu phải lo lắng bác.

Mà bác đừng bảo nhà cung cấp chơi bác nhé, tội họ.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## secondhand

> hic, HBS86 mà bác, 50-70vAC/24-100vDC, làm gì em bất cẩn vậy đâu, trên driver có ngỏ 50-70VAC mà


À thấy con diot rồi, mới ngủ dậy chắc mắt còn ghèn nên ko thấy  :Big Grin: 
Vậy thì đen cho bác chủ rùi cúng rằm tháng 11  :Big Grin:  
Có thể đã bị chết Fet trước, vì khi cấm motor vào driver chưa cấp điện thì vẫn quay bình thường, ko có hiện tượng nặng

----------


## cuongmay

đấu dây motor vào bị nặng là công suất đã chết trước khi cắm điện rồi . khả năng cao nhất là nhà cung cấp làm ăn bậy bạ.bác cho biết mua nóowr đâu để anh em né .

----------


## CKD

Mấy con xanh này.. tự nhập chắc cũng vài chục bộ, chưa kể mấy con 542, 860.. thì ko nhớ nổi. Vì mỗi lần hơn chục.. mà n lần.
Nếu người bán họ thích chơi.. thì chắc xác mớ này phải đủ làm ghế ngồi.
Mà kết luận.. chắc em hên nên mua đồ nó ko bị xịt.

Xui thôi.
Mà giờ nó xịt rồi thì khám cũng vô nghĩa. Quy trình của nó là test trước khi bán, còn nếu nó đã tèo trước khi bán thì tại... mua hàng lõm hàng nhái gì đó thôi. Taobao thì chắc là hàng rẻ nhất phân khúc.

Nhân đây cũng cảnh báo luôn các bác thích nghịch nhé. Đừng tự ý cắm motor vào mà quay quay nhe. Trò đó không vui tí nào đâu.
Thích chọc ngoái đo đạt gì thì cứ dùng VOM đúng cách mà check ạ.

----------

emptyhb, Gamo

----------


## Mạch Việt

Em nghĩ do bác đen thôi  :Big Grin: 
CHứ nếu hàng leadshine chính hãng thì đều phải Pass qua QC mới bán mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## cnclaivung

có lẽ em xui thật, có tem pass QC đây bác

----------


## cnclaivung

https://world.taobao.com/item/404281...3834.18.bWTbpU
link em nó đây các bác

----------


## solero

Leadshine HBS có hàng nhái nha. 

Có 1 bác mua HBS hàng xịn. Đấu nhầm vào 220V nổ banh xác con tụ, thay tụ khác vào lại chạy bình thường nhá.

----------


## nhatson

> Leadshine HBS có hàng nhái nha. 
> 
> Có 1 bác mua HBS hàng xịn. Đấu nhầm vào 220V nổ banh xác con tụ, thay tụ khác vào lại chạy bình thường nhá.


mạch như trong hình... em ko nghĩ nó là nhái

b.r

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

thank các bác, em đã được bảo hành, vì nó nói nếu nổ tụ thì do mình cắm điện nhầm, còn nỗ Fet thì ok do ngắn mạch

----------


## biết tuốt

nếu nổ fet như này khả năng mấy con driver fet bị lỗi  , còn cắm nhầm áp thì em có vụ hoành tá tràng lắm leadshine hàng hịn , tay quấn biến áp cho em ký hiệu lộn đầu (hay định chơi mình k biết ) áp ra hơn 600v , e cũng chủ quan không thử làm đoàng phát  4 chú , thay lại tụ với cầu chì chạy hơn năm nay chả sao

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

em thì ko cắm nhầm, có điện hỏi Thanh luân kỷ nguồn vào nguồn ra....đo 3 lần trước khi bật CP...phát đầu tẹt tẹt. mất hồn xem lại dây nhợ, á đù , chỉ có mỗi 2 dây AC 50V và 4 sợi A+A_B+B_  mà, có gì nữa đâu....cẩn thận tháo luôn 4 cộng kia ra, cắm lại phát nửa tạch tạch, khỏi thơm phức :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy là ban đầu có gắm 4 sợi dây của động cơ vào đúng không ? sau đó mới tháo ra ?

----------


## cnclaivung

có cắm bác ạ,

----------


## nhatson

> nếu nổ fet như này khả năng mấy con driver fet bị lỗi  , còn cắm nhầm áp thì em có vụ hoành tá tràng lắm leadshine hàng hịn , tay quấn biến áp cho em ký hiệu lộn đầu (hay định chơi mình k biết ) áp ra hơn 600v , e cũng chủ quan không thử làm đoàng phát  4 chú , thay lại tụ với cầu chì chạy hơn năm nay chả sao


khi quá áp, tụ sẽ bị phóng điện rồi ngắn mạch, kéo dứt cầu chì
giống việc nối ground, điện sẽ theo dây ground xuống đất ko giật nữa

ko phải vì do fet xịn đâu ợ

----------


## Nam CNC

có cắm 4 dây động cơ thì nguy cơ rất cao do không để ý 2 dây động cơ của 1 pha chạm nhau gây đoản mạch thế là drive tèo em , ngày xưa nổ mấy con gecko rồi nên ấn tượng lắm . Kiểm tra lại xem mối nối , mối hàn động cơ xem hay cái tật xoắn đuôi chuột mà không băng keo sơ ý chạm không biết , cái gì cũng có lí do hết á . Nổ fet chỉ có nguyên nhân là 2 dây động cơ chạm nhau thôi , rút kinh nghiệm em chơi qua cầu chỉ ampere nho nhỏ , dòng tăng lên nó đứt liền , phải kiểm tra lại ngay.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## biết tuốt

> khi quá áp, tụ sẽ bị phóng điện rồi ngắn mạch, kéo dứt cầu chì
> giống việc nối ground, điện sẽ theo dây ground xuống đất ko giật nữa
> 
> ko phải vì do fet xịn đâu ợ


hj cụ hiẻu nhầm ý em roài . ý em là hàng leadshine chuẩn , chứ không bẩu fet xịn , fet dùng irf 540 hoặc 640  ... fet hịn mà bị trùng dẫn cũng bùm phát ngay

----------


## khangscc

Có khi driver bị lỗi mấy bác ui, ko lẽ nhà sản xuất nổi tiếng như thế lại ko có chế độ bảo vệ nào cho đầu ra sao ?

----------


## ktshung

Đợt trước em mua mấy con driver này, dùng cổng Arlam ok. Đợt sau cũng dùng con này thì trạng thái công Arlam không thay đổi khi lỗi, em cũng không biết có phải do em mua trúng hàng đểu ko

----------


## thuhanoi

> Đợt trước em mua mấy con driver này, dùng cổng Arlam ok. Đợt sau cũng dùng con này thì trạng thái công Arlam không thay đổi khi lỗi, em cũng không biết có phải do em mua trúng hàng đểu ko


Khả năng lắm lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## khangscc

> hj cụ hiẻu nhầm ý em roài . ý em là hàng leadshine chuẩn , chứ không bẩu fet xịn , fet dùng irf 540 hoặc 640  ... fet hịn mà bị trùng dẫn cũng bùm phát ngay


Cụ tuốt này dùng từ chuyên ngành ghê nhể, trùng dẫn là dẫn trùng một đường à  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  trước mọ mấy chú fet làm inverter lâu lâu nó bị bốp phát ko biết phải dẫn trùng ko. Hehe, fet nổ mà đứt mạch luôn như hình thì thiết kế chuẩn chưa nhỉ

----------


## biết tuốt

> Cụ tuốt này dùng từ chuyên ngành ghê nhể, trùng dẫn là dẫn trùng một đường à  trước mọ mấy chú fet làm inverter lâu lâu nó bị bốp phát ko biết phải dẫn trùng ko. Hehe, fet nổ mà đứt mạch luôn như hình thì thiết kế chuẩn chưa nhỉ


mỗi 1 driver step 2 phase  có 2 mạch cầu H cho mỗi phase ,  trùng dẫn là dòng điện nó chạy thẳng từ Q1 xuống Q3 như hình mũi tên màu đỏ em vẽ 
trên mạch thực tế  điểm chung giữa Q3 và Q4  xuống GND có mấy con điện trở để đo dòng hồi tiếp , nếu gắn  luôn ở đây cái cầu chì thì cũng đỡ tèo fet  :Big Grin:

----------

CKD, cnclaivung

----------


## nhatson

> mỗi 1 driver step 2 phase  có 2 mạch cầu H cho mỗi phase ,  trùng dẫn là dòng điện nó chạy thẳng từ Q1 xuống Q3 như hình mũi tên màu đỏ em vẽ 
> trên mạch thực tế  điểm chung giữa Q3 và Q4  xuống GND có mấy con điện trở để đo dòng hồi tiếp , nếu gắn  luôn ở đây cái cầu chì thì cũng đỡ tèo fet


HBS86 em nghĩ có short circuit protec, nhưng đôi khi dòng ngắn mạch quá nhanh hoặc short ngay lúc mạch bảo vệ chưa chạy

----------


## duonghoang

--- Mới tậu 4 con HBS về chạy thử mà thấy vụ này ớn quá, chưa dám cắm điện thử luôn @@

----------


## Gamo

Sợ thì cứ tặng mình, mình đổi cho 4 bộ IM805 cho an toàn  :Wink:

----------


## thuhanoi

> --- Mới tậu 4 con HBS về chạy thử mà thấy vụ này ớn quá, chưa dám cắm điện thử luôn @@


Ủng hộ phương án của cụ, từ đầu đến giờ minh sau khi nghiên cứu bể cái đầu đi đến kết luận *" Nó chỉ cháy khi cắm điện "*, nên phương án của cụ tuyệt đối an toàn, cụ yên tâm há  :Big Grin:

----------

cnclaivung, Gamo

----------


## cnclaivung

vãi cụ thuhanoi...há há há, like cụ 10 like..

----------


## khangscc

> Sợ thì cứ tặng mình, mình đổi cho 4 bộ IM805 cho an toàn


Hbs đổi 805 + thêm con gà mỡ nữa mai chăng mới đổi ngang đc nhể

----------


## dassault

Các bác cứ vọc ,có cháy mới có sống

----------

